# Help my chi keeps vomitting :(



## davidfitness83 (Nov 6, 2009)

My soon to be 3 yr old male has been puking since we got back from our trip. He stayed home and my inlaws took care of him for two days. He is currenty eating nature variety frozen raw patties. He eats two a day one in the morning and one in the afternoon. I usually mix a teaspoon of low fat cottage cheese with it. He has been eating this food for 4 months and he has great solid stools. One thing I noticed is that we have to beg him to eat in the morning. I afraid of a hypoglycemia attack, he weighs 7 pounds at this moment. 

Can stress cause him to puke ? By the way I let him eat the cats left over wet food which is a tiny bit. He has been eating it and never had a prOblem. Can it be the left over wet food from the cats? Also is it safe to just feed him once a day instead of twice a day that way he will actualy want to eat and be hungry ?

This is my little booger


----------



## davidfitness83 (Nov 6, 2009)

By the way he has puked what looks to be the cat food.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

How long has he been throwing up? Is he vomiting up every time he eats, or just after the cat food? 

Does he just vomit food, or does he vomit stomach bile, too?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Nov 6, 2009)

He has been puking for two or three days. Maybe he started when my inlaws were watching him because the night we came back frOm our trip there was dry puke on his bed. So let's say three days, he pukes randomly after 30 minutes the cat food. Yesterday he puked without eating anything I was getting ready to go to work and he puked out of nowhere. He is puking food and yellow bile.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I wouldn't let him eat the cat food. The yellow bile vomit usually indicates an empty stomach. He could also be stressed from the trip and from visiting your in laws where his routine is different. At 7 pounds, you shouldn't have to worry about hypoglycemia. 

I would feed just his regular food (no cottage cheese or treats or cat food) at regular intervals and see if it doesn't clear up.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you I normally feed twice a day should I keep doing that? Or can I stick to once a day feeding ?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If he's not hungry in the mornings, you could try once a day feeding. I know some people do it with success. I tend to like feeding twice a day, but there certainly isn't a reason why you couldn't just try once a day and see how that works for him. 

If you see the bile vomits in the morning, for example, then you could do a snack right before bed or first thing in the morning. I also like to vary feeding times so their stomach isn't set on a schedule and starts producing acid in anticipation of a meal. An hour or so either way works well.

If he continues to vomit, then a vet visit is in order.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd definitely stop the cat food. Our Chi mix had all kinds of health issues when we got him because he had been raised on cat food.

If he starts vomiting up everything, I'd get him to the vet. 

Any diarrhea?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Nov 6, 2009)

No loose stools perfect rabbit pellets lol I just got him a different flavor patty and e downed it in two seconds. I did not feed cottage cheese just the raw patty. I hope it was the car food, I will let you all know how he is doing tomorrow


----------

